# dog going into heat question



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

I've never owned a dog before and this is my first. What happens when dogs go into heat? Do they have their periods like us human do?


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

They don't have a heat every month, after the frist heat it is about every 6 months. They are in heat for about 21 days. Depending on what kind of dog you have, it can be pretty messy.(yuk) Another male dog can smell it from a long ways, so never leave your female out alone while she is in heat. Do not ever think a fence will stop another dog from getting in.The female and the male will try everything to get to each other.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

tgrsnpr said:


> I've never owned a dog before and this is my first. What happens when dogs go into heat? Do they have their periods like us human do?


Aloha
The 1st heat period can be kinda tricky because you never know when it's going to come. Usually anytime after 6 mths and sometimes can stretch until 14 or 15 mths old before they get 1st period. Then some pups may not bleed as much or swell up as much as other dogs so that can be a little tricky as it is harder to discover when pup comes into heat. At least after the 1st one you can expect 2nd approximately in 6 mths but even that isn't written in stone. The mystery of the females of any species is mind-boggling. They are in heat 21 days and sometime during the 2nd week is the dangerous breeding time.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a pom. I was thinking of spraying her but my aunty said that after she got her mixed dog sprayed, it was not active anymore as before. So I'm kinda in mixed about spraying my own dog. If anything, I'll get doggy diapers to put on her so I dun have any clean up to do. Do they just bleed out when they do have their periods?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

i think the difference that you will see is minimal and is very dependant upon your dog. I personally have not seen a big difference in energy levels between spayed and intact girls 

spaying your girl is going to be better for her health as pyometra is a real risk for intact girls and can be fatal. I personally would spay her, it will get rid of the pyometra risk, and lets be honest living with an intact girl is no fun. 

she will thank you and you both will be happier 

Shalva


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Most people have their dogs spayed and they don't see any difference in activity - I know mine sure didn't let it slow her down at all! Plus you don't have to worry about her getting accidently bred, especially a little dog like a pom that could have very serious complications.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

Spaying our 3 dogs never slowed them down once, and Tori (who was already spayed when we adopted her) was already a wacky, ornery, active dog who couldn't sit still... so no, there's not much difference in activity level, if any at all.

Bambi just got spayed about a month and a half ago, and it hasn't slowed her down one bit. If anything, she's sped up, lol! It just depends on the type of dog you have and it's personality.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Shalva said:


> i think the difference that you will see is minimal and is very dependant upon your dog. I personally have not seen a big difference in energy levels between spayed and intact girls
> 
> spaying your girl is going to be better for her health as pyometra is a real risk for intact girls and can be fatal. I personally would spay her, it will get rid of the pyometra risk, and lets be honest living with an intact girl is no fun.
> 
> ...


Shalva
I have never had a dog spayed that really slowed them down. I wonder what the %s are on something like that. I know the general trend is that the spaying/neutering will solve all kinds of high energy problems. Also it will make all aggressive problems magically disappear. Personally years ago there was a FC GSP that had to be spayed for health reason that was a high rolling dog that always reached for the far tree lines that ran as hard and as big after spaying.

tgrsnpr
Has the Aloha spirit left Hawaii?


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

No offense, OP, but your "aunty" has no idea what she's talking about and gave you some very bad, uninformed advice.

Oh, and it's SPAY, not SPRAY.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i have 4 female BC's 2 intact (one still a pup) and 2 spayed....there is no difference in their energy levels (except maybe the pup being a pup and ADD)...and the pup will be spayed soon as well....i also have a male pup intact that is more layed back than the females for the most part....


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I would spay her ASAP. Early altering greatly reduces chances of pyometra and mammary cancer. Also, it is just one less thing you will have to worry about. There are enough unwanted dogs in the world, the last thing you need is an accidental litter.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

umm.. here's a new questions to be asked pertaining this thread. I just found out that my 6mo old pom (gonna be 7mo in like days) is already in heat( i think). This afternoon when i came home she has these red things on her pee parts. And just now i carried her and my hand touched her pee part and there was this dark dark red spot on my hand and it was wet. There isn't a lot though. So now I'm wondering if I have to wait for her to stop her period before getting her spayed or can we spay her even though. Also how would you know when she ends? I don't really know when she started because I've noticed the red things by her pee part a few days or weeks I can't remember. Is she supposed to be bleeding heavily or just very little?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Do not spay currently. If you had one scheduled, CANCEL! It is not safe to spay while they are in heat.

At this point, for the next 21 days your bitch goes absolute NOWHERE without you. She goes out potty, you put her on leash, stand there with her, and wait for her to go. You do not let her out and let her back in a few minutes later. GO OUT WITH HER. If you go on walks, keep them extremely close to home, and be on the look out for any stray boys, intact or neutered...they're both happy to mate with your girl (though an altered boy can't produce puppies).

She will bleed for the first few days, and then that will abate....she is STILL IN SEASON so DO NOT let the lack of blood trick you into thinking she's done! In fact give her a good solid month before you deem her out of season.

After that, wait another month to schedule her spay appointment, as she will still be quite vascular after her heat, and she is more susceptible to bleeding out while on the table


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Excellent advice given. As soon as your vet okays it, please have her spayed. Than she will live a long happy, healthly life with you.


----------



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

Xeph said:


> She will bleed for the first few days, and then that will abate....she is STILL IN SEASON so DO NOT let the lack of blood trick you into thinking she's done! In fact give her a good solid month before you deem her out of season.


I just went out to get her doggy diapers because whenever she laid down with her legs spread out there was a little blood on the ground. But do you know it will abate, like an estimated? She really hates the diaper. When it's on, she doesn't walk she just sits or lays down and that's it. So I was thinking when it abates ill take it off.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

wvasko said:


> Shalva
> I have never had a dog spayed that really slowed them down. I wonder what the %s are on something like that. I know the general trend is that the spaying/neutering will solve all kinds of high energy problems. Also it will make all aggressive problems magically disappear. Personally years ago there was a FC GSP that had to be spayed for health reason that was a high rolling dog that always reached for the far tree lines that ran as hard and as big after spaying.
> 
> tgrsnpr
> Has the Aloha spirit left Hawaii?


I agree with you, the highest energy dog in my house is a girl I spayed due to a pyometra.... she is 8.5 and still a ball of fire.... 

spaying and neutering has become a cure all for everything..... 

however considering the situation here ..... it sounds like they are saying not to spay at all and there are health consequences for girls who aren't spayed.... and of course the ole birth control thing.... 

but energy level I totally agree with you. 
s



craven.44 said:


> I would spay her ASAP. Early altering greatly reduces chances of pyometra and mammary cancer. Also, it is just one less thing you will have to worry about. There are enough unwanted dogs in the world, the last thing you need is an accidental litter.


early altering also increases a host of other problems. I usually ask my puppy people to wait for one heat cycle. 
s


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I agree with you, the highest energy dog in my house is a girl I spayed due to a pyometra.... she is 8.5 and still a ball of fire....
> 
> spaying and neutering has become a cure all for everything.....
> 
> ...


I think I have mentioned this before, I always wanted to wait till after one heat period to make sure all the plumbing was working then a spaying when heat period was over and done. In all fairness this was done years ago and it appears it is not the common practise now. If asked though I do still say wait 1 heat period.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

wvasko said:


> I think I have mentioned this before, I always wanted to wait till after one heat period to make sure all the plumbing was working then a spaying when heat period was over and done. In all fairness this was done years ago and it appears it is not the common practise now. If asked though I do still say wait 1 heat period.



see you're not such a dinosaur after all (ducking from the shoe flying in my direction)


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Shalva said:


> see you're not such a dinosaur after all (ducking from the shoe flying in my direction)


Absolutely no shoes flying, as it is nice to compare notes with somebody who has a whole truck load of logic and common dog sense.


----------

